# FTP Zugriff über INET auf lokale ICY BOX



## PhoenixDH (25. April 2009)

Folgendes Problem:
Ich versuche über das Internet auf meine lokale ICY BOX zuzugreifen, was leider nicht funktioniert.

Komponenten:
DynDNS Account
Filezilla
ICY BOX NAS 901
Netgear WGR 614 v4 Router

Konfiguration:
ICY BOX:
FTP auf Port 21 aktiviert, benutzer mit PW angelegt und alle Shares hinzugefügt.

Router:
Port 20 und 21 werden an 192.168.XXX.251 weitergeleitet, was die Box ist.

DynDNS:
liefert die aktuelle IP.

Wenn ich den Zugriff innerhalb des LAN teste, dann geht das alles, aber sobald ich die DynDNS Adresse verwende tut sich gar nichts.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen oder kennt das Problem?

Wäre euch dankbar.


----------



## zeroize (27. April 2009)

Ich würde die Fehlersuche folgendermaßen beginnen:

1. Komme ich mit der privaten IP-Adresse auf die IcyBox? Kann ich über die öffentliche IP-Adresse auf die IcyBox kommen? Wenn nicht, ist auf jeden Fall der Router falsch konfiguriert!

2. Welche öffentliche IP-Adresse habe ich? Macht DynDNS auch wirklich die richtig Auflösung des Namens?


----------



## PhoenixDH (27. April 2009)

Das Funktioniert alles!
DynDNS geht, ich komme auf all meine anderen Internen Sachen, wie Weboberfläche der DBOX, Router, ...

Mit der Internen IP und dem Username und PW komme ich auch auf den FTP.


----------



## zeroize (28. April 2009)

Naja und kommst du mit der externen IP drauf? Wenn nicht, stimmt vielleicht die Portweiterleitung nicht - vielleicht braucht deine Box noch mehr offene Ports.


----------



## PhoenixDH (29. April 2009)

Ob ich die externe IP oder den DynDNS Namen verwende spielt ja keine Rolle wenn DynDNS funktioniert, aber geht beides net.

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich den Port 80 an die Box weiterleite komme ich auch net auf die Konfigurationsoberfläche. Hinweis in der Konfigurationsoberfläche für FTP ist Port 20 + 21.

Welche Ports da noch von nöten sein sollten weiß ich halt nicht, aber ich kann mir keinen zusätzlichen vorstellen.

Aber das komische ist das ich da nirgends drauf komme, weder über FTP an die Daten noch auf die Config über extern.


----------

